# National Bunnies VOTE



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 30, 2008)

BSAR-Autumn







BSAR-Mississippi






BSAR-Savannah






BabyBunnies-Fluffball






BlueSkyAcresRabbitry-Magic






SOOOSKA-Buttercup






SOOOSKA-DaisyMae






Alexah-Chester






Alexah-Potter






Alexah-Shasta






Alexah-Shiloh






Babybunnies-Dippy






Kellyjade-Apollo






KellyJade-Sophie






Ninchen






pinksalamander-Lottie







snowyshiloh-rory






wabbitdad12-ms.skippery






wabbitdad12-nibbles






wabbitdad12-pudge






Thank You everyone that entered! Sorry we got a late start on the voting. If i missed anyone or misspelled a name please pm me and I'll fix it.


Also, you can vote for as many as you like, but please dont go back and change your vote once you hit "Vote". Thanks!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 30, 2008)

how many can we vote for i know once we were allowed to vote for more then one?


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

All the entries were great and it was hard to vote for just one :biggrin2:!


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll edit Steph's original post but you can vote for as many as you like, but you can only vote once.. So you can select as many as you like and then hit Submit. Once you Submit you cant change your vote so pick your favs the first time around!


----------



## Michaela (Jun 30, 2008)

Great job everyone!!:clapping: Tough decisions! :shock:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 30, 2008)

WOW! that was rough.:goodjob


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 2, 2008)

For real! They were all too cute!!!:bunnydance::inlove:


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

I voted for everybody becuase I couldn't choose one!


----------



## Ninchen (Jul 5, 2008)

where is my trophy?!:biggrin2:


































i looked everywhere, but i could not find it !


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 5, 2008)

Last Chance to Vote is today!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 5, 2008)

Ninchen (I can't remember which bunny that is! Is it Klopfer?) - the voting is still on! You have to wait ---- you can come to my house and wait - I have a great computer for little bunnies...... :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Ninchen (I can't remember which bunny that is! Is it Klopfer?) - the voting is still on! You have to wait ---- you can come to my house and wait - I have a great computer for little bunnies...... :biggrin2:


Bo.....I have more experience with lionheads.....so I think that bunny really needs to come to Texas while it waits to find out what it wins....

I'll get a NIC pen ready.....

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 6, 2008)

You have your own lionheads! I need to have one to love! Lexi says she wants him also! hehehe


----------



## Becca (Jul 6, 2008)

When will the winner be announced?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 6, 2008)

The winners will be announced today, sorry i was not home much this weekend because of 4th of July but I am back home now and I'll get them ready to be announced in a few hours. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Becca (Jul 6, 2008)

I hope its before i go to bed!
Cannot wait xxx


----------



## Ninchen (Jul 7, 2008)

his name is klopfer and he has two girls of his own here and a 68 square feet pen plus a 129 square feet play area... don t think he wants to leave...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I guess he AND Kandis will have to come here! :biggrin2:


----------



## Ninchen (Jul 8, 2008)

:shock:

and leave poor nougat all alone !?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh Nougat can come too


----------

